# Cali Sand Flooring



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I just switched to a sand flooring and our feed store around here doesn't carry Sweet PDZ anymore, would regular dry stall work just as well? 
I live in Southern California so I am not too worried about a moisture issue but I still want to do something about it. I have a plywood floor with a thin plastic sheeting and then a thicker plastic sheeting on top of that underneath the sand so it won't be able to reach the floor itself atleast. 
I lost the post on here I was reading that was talking about pdz and if dry stall was ok or not so any input is appreciated.


----------

